# First Bacon in awhile



## bill ace 350 (Jan 5, 2023)

Saw some decent looking pork belly pieces at the Commissary.

Picked up 9 pounds.

Just put them in Pop's Brine to cure.

Will cold smoke when cured.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 5, 2023)

That's a great price.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 5, 2023)

mneeley490 said:


> That's a great price.


Actually, I don't know.... I get about 99% of my meat at the commissary.

Good to know though.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 5, 2023)

I’ll be here when they get sliced. That’s a score. 

I just did my first Pop’s brine bacon. I usually use the dry method. It turned out great. It napped in the brine under a couple shoulder hams. I’m probably going to make that a habit. It was so simple.


----------



## tbern (Jan 6, 2023)

love bacon, will be following along


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 6, 2023)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’ll be here when they get sliced. That’s a score.
> 
> I just did my first Pop’s brine bacon. I usually use the dry method. It turned out great. It napped in the brine under a couple shoulder hams. I’m probably going to make that a habit. It was so simple.


I make dry as well, but Pop's is so easy.


----------



## slavikborisov (Jan 6, 2023)

That’s an amazing price they sell belly’s for $6/lb where im at


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Jan 6, 2023)

slavikborisov said:


> That’s an amazing price they sell belly’s for $6/lb where im at


Yea, I'm lucky to see $4.99-$5.99/lb here as well at Sams/Costco. Can't get them anywhere else here.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 6, 2023)

crpngdth2001 said:


> Yea, I'm lucky to see $4.99-$5.99/lb here as well at Sams/Costco. Can't get them anywhere else here.


That's why I switched to pork butt for BBB. I can still get that occasionally for $.99 lb.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 6, 2023)

I really don't buy groceries anywhere other than the commissary, so i honestly don't know what prices on the economy are.

They do have whole pork bellies from time to time, i might look at those next time.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Wednesday at 12:28 PM)

Picked up 3 more nice belly pieces at lunch today.

I will dry cure these three.


----------

